# Homeopathic Scope in Australia



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello friends,

My wife is having Homeopathic degree from India. She is thinking to apply for Australian PR. So under which ANZSCO, she is eligible to apply? Is there any scope for Homeopathy in Australia with a degree from India? Does she need to do any courses from australian university? As a doctor, how can she do her practise?

Please share your experience on this? Your help is highly apprasiated.

Thanks.


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anybody please?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> My wife is having Homeopathic degree from India. She is thinking to apply for Australian PR. So under which ANZSCO, she is eligible to apply? Is there any scope for Homeopathy in Australia with a degree from India? Does she need to do any courses from australian university? As a doctor, how can she do her practise?
> 
> ...


My wife is also BHMS ........worked in here India previously.....but later she changed to Welfare and community work in OZ.

Yes....your wife can practice in OZ.....once she gets assessed by VETASSESS and registered in OZ homeopathy authority....If she is practicing and working in same field back in India...

Good luck

Cheers


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> My wife is also BHMS ........worked in here India previously.....but later she changed to Welfare and community work in OZ.
> 
> Yes....your wife can practice in OZ.....once she gets assessed by VETASSESS and registered in OZ homeopathy authority....If she is practicing and working in same field back in India...
> 
> ...


Hi JP Mosa: My wife's a practicing homoeopath (BHMS) in India for 14+ yrs and has a healthy steady flow of patients here in our well established home clinic, now we are planning on moving to Adelaide in June-July'14.

How is the acceptance & prominence of homoeopathy in Australia in general and SA in specific? (that's ok if you don't have much info on SA side)

We talked to a few Indian homoeopaths in Australia and they simply dissuaded us for coming over and said that my wife will have to change her career for sure and get into some allied health stream if she wants' to make any money else she might end up having nothing to do. How has your experience been?

She's also a life-style & wellness expert and would be keen to be into some clinical stream if its' not homoeopathy.

Would you be kind enough to discus with your wife & let me know what would be the most lucrative career option in allied health services and how should we go about it?

Any and all help shall be truly appreciated.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

In Australia this field is definitely not considered in the same breath as a doctor. It's alternative medicine and only has a small scope of patients. Chinese medicine is more established as many doctors also train in this field after completing their training and so are still doctors. Homeopathy is considered a pseudoscience and there have been many many reports in the mainstream media disproving aspects of it.......it rally at present is up there with psychics.....I.e. Not considered real.

Now thee are some communities which are more open to this but an overseas degree would not be looked on favorably....it may be on the migration list but there is little chance you will be able to make a living for yourself out of it,


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Didn't Australia ban homeopathy?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> My wife is having Homeopathic degree from India. She is thinking to apply for Australian PR. So under which ANZSCO, she is eligible to apply? Is there any scope for Homeopathy in Australia with a degree from India? Does she need to do any courses from australian university? As a doctor, how can she do her practise?
> 
> ...


For PR perspective, better to go ahead...but u seriously need to see other options as i know few people changing their mainstream..


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah, and that's the summation of what I've been hearing from multiple sources in Australia. Now, if a well established Indian homoeopathic doctor had to immigrate with her husband to get a better life for their daughter, then what would be the top 3 alternate therapy options available for her if she doesn't want to land up doing menial jobs and would like to take up something clinical where her experience of 14+yrs of private practice in India can be utilized too?
Is'nt it rather ironical that the same clinical stream is regarded so differently on different lands?
Also, we were reading about mental health specialists being regarded well in Australia, any thoughts on ground?


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Can anybody suggest relative field for Homeopathy background?

Thanks.


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Can anybody suggest relative field for Homeopathy background?
> 
> Thanks.


Select "Naturopath" while getting yourself assessed via vetassess


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

MilanPS said:


> Select "Naturopath" while getting yourself assessed via vetassess


Thanks bro for quick reply.

But I and my wife both have PR now and currently in Australia, so do we need to go for skill assessment?


----------



## MilanPS (Sep 3, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Thanks bro for quick reply.
> 
> But I and my wife both have PR now and currently in Australia, so do we need to go for skill assessment?


Yes, unless you don't mind getting the 'Dr' salutation ripped off your names and unless you don't want to practice homoeopathy legally any more. If both are no, then get yourself assessed immediately.


----------



## Nagesh (Dec 6, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Can anybody suggest relative field for Homeopathy background?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

My wife is also Homeopathic doctor but she is in clinical research field and 6 yrs of experience . we also got PR but just waiting for winding up the things and will move to Brisbane. 

Nagesh


----------



## safeangel (Mar 29, 2014)

*Hi*

Hey guys, I m also in the same position as u. My wife is a bhms dr with 6 years experience in India. Now we are in Sydney since 6 months. I m working but she is still figuring out. Can u all suggest what other jobs your wives (with indian bhms degree) have chosen. She is interested in Nutrition courses via SEEK, but again there are not much Nutritionist jobs. So she is in dilemma. Sometimes I suggest her that she should team up with other bhms drs who have migrated from India and they should start a new Health venture, where each one of them gets to share their knowledge and experience. Can U guys plz suggest something so that she can try those options to get jobs and utilize her knowledge. She is ready to take up any Healthcare related jobs. Plz provide with your inputs.


----------



## Nagesh (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi ,

As you are already in Sydney, how about clinical research field ? you can work in a hospital as a Clinical research coordinator or in a CRO as a Clinical research Associate . I have seen lot of opportunities on seek.com. can you provide me some updates on this field.


----------



## safeangel (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey, thanx for the reply. For that she needs to take up a clinical research course which I think is for 2 years and its very costly here. Do you know of any short courses that she could do in Allied health Sciences that can get her a job?


----------



## Nagesh (Dec 6, 2013)

safeangel said:


> Hey, thanx for the reply. For that she needs to take up a clinical research course which I think is for 2 years and its very costly here. Do you know of any short courses that she could do in Allied health Sciences that can get her a job?


Hi, What about clinical coding , its only a recording of clinical data in the registry known as ICD Coding. for this medical terminologies needs to be aware of .

Nagesh


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You wont get a job in most medical fields, including research, being qualified in homeopathy. Its not treated the same in Australia as India, its complementary with no connection to medical.


----------



## Nagesh (Dec 6, 2013)

_shel said:


> You wont get a job in most medical fields, including research, being qualified in homeopathy. Its not treated the same in Australia as India, its complementary with no connection to medical.


Hi shel

can you give any inputs in the clinical research field?


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Clinical research requires you to have a PhD in a medical field like pathology, genetics, microbiology etc. As _Shel has indicated homeopathy is not considered a real science or field in Australia...its akin to hypnotherapy and chakra balancing and has been "debunked" by the medical profession here as a "sham".


----------



## Nagesh (Dec 6, 2013)

Scattley said:


> Clinical research requires you to have a PhD in a medical field like pathology, genetics, microbiology etc. As _Shel has indicated homeopathy is not considered a real science or field in Australia...its akin to hypnotherapy and chakra balancing and has been "debunked" by the medical profession here as a "sham".


Dear Scattley ,

I think you dont know about what is clinical research? and for your kind information clinical research does not require to have a PhD degree. It is an allied course and as a clinical trial coordinator you can work in a hospital or pharmaceutical industry.

As my wife is in this field , she applied for hospitals and got responses from HR but as we are currently not in AU , we did not take any decision .

So dont make assumption if you dont know.

Nagesh


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Nagesh said:


> Dear Scattley ,
> 
> I think you dont know about what is clinical research? and for your kind information clinical research does not require to have a PhD degree. It is an allied course and as a clinical trial coordinator you can work in a hospital or pharmaceutical industry.
> 
> ...


 I think you'll find scattley, living in Australia and working in the medical field would know a lot more about these things than you having done neither. 

Receiving a polite rebuff from HR is not a job offer BTW


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks -shel...whereas 10 years ago you could get a clinical research coordinator role with just a masters in science degree you will find you now need a PhD or be familiar with that research organisation I.e.completed your masters there, to actually get the job. Yes the job advisement may not mention PhD but with the employment situation as it is, they can get PhD science or medical graduates for the same salary so they will. If you applied to a university or something like the heart research institute, they will always send a response to all 100 or so applicants...so a response from HR does not mean anything.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

And given that Australian students can study higher research degrees for free there is no shortage of Australian candidates who have studied in the medical field for such positions.


----------



## Nagesh (Dec 6, 2013)

_shel said:


> And given that Australian students can study higher research degrees for free there is no shortage of Australian candidates who have studied in the medical field for such positions.


Hi Shel,

can you guide me on how to get allied health jobs with Indian BHMS degree? or what can be done if anybody want to work in hospital system like a Record Manager, clinical coding?

Nagesh


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

What type of allied health? Are you a registeted professional in Australia? It is going to be difficult because you are not a health professional by Australian standards so working in health will require further training. 

Records management needs a degree in hospital management, so that will be near impossible unless you re train.


----------



## Nagesh (Dec 6, 2013)

_shel said:


> What type of allied health? Are you a registeted professional in Australia? It is going to be difficult because you are not a health professional by Australian standards so working in health will require further training.
> 
> Records management needs a degree in hospital management, so that will be near impossible unless you re train.


We have done skilled assessment for my wife as she is BHMS for Health information manager and it was positive. so now which field she enter to get a job?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Skills assessment means nothing when trying to get a job. Its only use is for migration, doesn't mean it gets you a job which demand different requirements and registration of professionals.


----------



## priti.tiwari (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi ,
I would appreciate if some one could answer my question.
My husband is applying for Australia PR he is from IT industry. I have done my BHMS from MUHS nasik. I am not a primary applicant. Do i need to give English language test. 

Thanks and regards,
Priti


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

priti.tiwari said:


> Hi ,
> I would appreciate if some one could answer my question.
> My husband is applying for Australia PR he is from IT industry. I have done my BHMS from MUHS nasik. I am not a primary applicant. Do i need to give English language test.
> 
> ...


Hi Priti,

No, you don't need to give English test. You can get a letter from either college or university that your education qualification was 5 years of full time course with English as a main language.

Please confirm it before you do. I have done it for my wife 4 years back. She is also BHMS from MUHS Nashik.

All the best,
Coolbuddy


----------



## priti.tiwari (Aug 4, 2017)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hi Priti,
> 
> No, you don't need to give English test. You can get a letter from either college or university that your education qualification was 5 years of full time course with English as a main language.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your prompt reply. Will check with the college .

Thanks once again


----------

